# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories >  Review & Feedback of Brine Shrimp Hatchery Dish

## Cacatuoides

Hi brothers,

Most of you have collected your hatchery set and having fun at home....do post your comments and experience with the dish  :Grin:  thanks!

----------


## baranne

Do you guys change the water every time after hatching or do you reuse the water?

----------


## Cacatuoides

> Do you guys change the water every time after hatching or do you reuse the water?


I have reuse the water 3 times, including the first round....so far so good  :Grin:  
What about the rest? having fun?

----------


## tormentz

Just started the hatching process around 9pm last night and some of the eggs have already hatched within 12 hrs!

----------


## celticfish

according to an article i read clealiness of the surface of the container is important.
bacteria count increases over time in unwashed containers.
this will affect the hatch rate eventually.

----------


## Cacatuoides

> Just started the hatching process around 9pm last night and some of the eggs have already hatched within 12 hrs!


Good to hear that it works well  :Grin:  




> according to an article i read clealiness of the surface of the container is important.
> bacteria count increases over time in unwashed containers.
> this will affect the hatch rate eventually.


In that case i'll limit to 2 hatches then....one hatch can last for 3-4 days, so i'll probably wash the dish every week...

----------


## tormentz

Any idea how long it takes for them to reach adult sizes? My marbled goby does not seems to notice the baby brine shrimp. Would need some adult sized ones for that fellow.

----------


## kaganesti

Simple and easy
Thanks Eman for leading this MO
 :Razz:  

wondering what's the best way to keep brineshirmp eggs huh

----------


## Tetra Lover

I found the brine shrimps hatched within 10hrs! My tetra fishes are veri happy with them...gobbling them up fast! 

Thanks Eman for your effort in getting the shipment!

----------


## Cacatuoides

I'm too happy that we're enjoying the joy of feeding our fishes their favourite food at our convenience!! Saves time and the mess of the traditional bubbling method!! 

I don't think the dish is able to culture adult bs that lfs are selling....they are specially produced by farms...the dish is mainly used for culturing bbs!!

----------


## mjck

First of all, Thanks to Eman for bringing this in for us!

Back to the Hatchery... Everything works as discussed/advertised!!! The eggs hatched within 12 hrs and the eggs shells are well separated from the BBS. Just pick up the sleve and rinse it under a tap. Harvesting BBS have never been so easy. Now my fishes are enjoying the BBS :Razz:  

Likes: It Works!! In fact it works great!

Dislike: The sleve may not settle into the center sometimes (it floats a little sometimes) , but no big deal considering that it works great. 

Conclusion: Love It!

----------


## fisherw

> Simple and easy
> Thanks Eman for leading this MO
>  
> 
> wondering what's the best way to keep brineshirmp eggs huh


Eman,

Many thanks for organising the MO. 

Kaganesti,

According to this:

http://saltaquarium.about.com/librar...p_Hatching.htm

in a tightly sealed container,
moisture free,
below 50 degrees F (about 10 degrees C)

Like mjck, my only beef is the sieve. It does not sit properly (tends to float up). Then you have bbs underneath it.

The article recommends SG of 1.018 for hatching. Assuming salt has a "standard" salinity (probably not true but what to do?), can anyone work out how many tablespoons or teaspoons of salt that would mean for the hatchery? I estimate the volume is about 800cc. I do not have a hygrometer and do not know how to calculate it.

----------


## fisherw

Eman

Hour 14 and they are still hatching. Since you have done a couple of batches, how long till it is complete?

Also was wondering whether you've tried the hatchery with the eggs you had previously (i.e. not from BSD)? Interested to know if the hatchery improves the hatch rate?

----------


## Cacatuoides

I've mixed one tablespoon of marine salt with the amount of water needed for the dish....

bbs are still hatching right up to day 4 but less quantity

----------


## tormentz

The sieve tends to float a little as there are air bubbles trapped under it... just tilt the sieve a little to allow the air bubbles to escape and it should settle down properly.

Anyway whats the differences between the leftover eggs at the outer circles of the hatchery? Some are floating whereas some are sunken. I would assume the sunken ones are bbs shells.

And are we able to guage how much of the eggs failed to hatch properly?

----------


## leeruisheng

Havent collect my set but if the sieve is still floating, maybe use scotch tape and tape on the top.

----------


## fisherw

> The sieve tends to float a little as there are air bubbles trapped under it... just tilt the sieve a little to allow the air bubbles to escape and it should settle down properly.
> 
> Anyway whats the differences between the leftover eggs at the outer circles of the hatchery? Some are floating whereas some are sunken. I would assume the sunken ones are bbs shells.
> 
> And are we able to guage how much of the eggs failed to hatch properly?


Tried it but the sieve still floats a little off the bottom. Just a little too light.

Those that float are the shells after hatching. Those at the bottom have not hatch. Mine are taill hatching 16 hours after. Eman says even at Day 4.

Less at the bottom means better hatch rates. Question now is whether the eggs are good or the hatchery?

----------


## bettarism

> Tried it but the sieve still floats a little off the bottom. Just a little too light.
> 
> Those that float are the shells after hatching. Those at the bottom have not hatch. Mine are taill hatching 16 hours after. Eman says even at Day 4.
> 
> Less at the bottom means better hatch rates. Question now is whether the eggs are good or the hatchery?


It's ok to float alitttle.. At least the bbs below can still swim out..and not trapped below.  :Smile:  
As for hatching, i think it depends on the eggs you use. Previously i use to hatch at 12 hrs. After changing another source of bbs eggs, it takes me 16 hrs now. 

I normally use up to 2 day cycle, more than that you can see alot of the dead bbs which might not be good for your fries.

Recommendation:
Instead of adding one lump amount of BBS egg once. Add substantial amount of eggs every six hours to get fresh supply of bbs..

----------


## yaya

The hatchery dish is  :Well done:  separate the eggs and the BBs neatly.
Currently having apisto spawned in my 2ft tank, waiting for the fries to free swimming.  :Grin:

----------


## fisherw

> Tried it but the sieve still floats a little off the bottom. Just a little too light.
> 
> Those that float are the shells after hatching. Those at the bottom have not hatch. Mine are taill hatching 16 hours after. Eman says even at Day 4.
> 
> Less at the bottom means better hatch rates. Question now is whether the eggs are good or the hatchery?


tomentz, my statement above not entirely correct. I noticed some eggs are still floating for some time when I put them in. So, while the shells after hatching float, those floating may include some unhatched eggs.

However, less at the bottom the better.

----------


## leeruisheng

Just used the hatchery and I must say it's very convienient. But I've got few doubts. Reading from the posts, may i know is it possible to just add new eggs to the still producing bbs solution. And how long can this adding of new eggs sustain before i make water change. And the other thing is about the open and close inlet/outlet. What's the actual function of it? Thanks alot.

But comparing these self hatched bbs to C328 bbs, it seem less redder to me.

----------


## Cacatuoides

you can add new eggs for 2 times before you change water...its more hygienic

As for the redness, as long as you feed within 24hrs of hatching, the yolk sags will still be there which are nutritional for the fish....color isn't a crucial factor, the yolk sag is  :Grin:

----------


## leeruisheng

mmm.... was wondering how come their bbs are red. alright thanks.

----------


## valice

How much salt you guys are adding? I still trying to figure the optimum amount for maximum yield.

----------


## Cacatuoides

I'm adding one tablespoon of salt, spread the eggs evenly on the outer ring and voila!!  :Grin:  use bsd eggs for best results

----------


## leeruisheng

I add 2 spoonful of sea salt (those cheap ones) to 0.5l of water. Followed the instructions. Which sea salt are you using?

----------


## Cacatuoides

I'm using Red Sea Marine Salt...

----------


## leeruisheng

Saw that one it's a huge packet thus didnt get it. But what's the instruction on the label? Does it says 1 teaspoon to 0.5l? Cause mine work out to 2 spoonful to 0.5l. At this rate, i might as well get the red sea marine salt the next time. Thanks.

Anyone tried the new bbs C328 is selling? not sure what brand is it, biege brown can. How's the hatch rate?

----------


## valice

Okay. I must using too much!
I am using 3 teaspoon!!

I ordering something from BSD. You want to order together?

----------


## Cacatuoides

what are you ordering Vincent? 

I'll like to get 8oz of decapsulated BS eggs at US9.95.

----------


## leeruisheng

How much is 8oz? can last for how long?

----------


## Cacatuoides

its about 226 grams....just feed straight to the fish, no need hatching
Its the most nutritious for fishes....

----------


## valice

That's what I am ordering actually.  :Grin: 
So if want to order, pm me... Or msn me also can... Wilson, you got my msn?

----------


## leeruisheng

> its about 226 grams....just feed straight to the fish, no need hatching
> Its the most nutritious for fishes....


I see. Must go check their website. Thought of getting the eggs.

----------


## benchan21

How do I grow the bbs into adult bs? Is it very complicated or troublesome?

----------


## celticfish

btw guys you can fortify the bbs with spirulina powder.
then you won't have to worry too much about the 24 hrs deadline.
actually after 12 hours from hatching nutritional value goes down the drain.
you can get the spirulina from C328.
they sell them in small bottles.
BSD also sells a brand of spirulina powder and/or equivalent product.
of interest too would be the micro-sieve to strain the smaller bbs.

@benchan21
friendly advice... pay for the adult bs or buy frozen.
spending your life (literally when you spend time to grow them) is not worth the trouble. 
i tried once and...  :Knockout:  
unless you want to see the process by 

@valice 
i do 3 tbs like you too. 
i am using the eggs from C328 still.
the amount i get is sufficient.
hmm... maybe i should do the BDS one for a comparison?

@leeruisheng,
it is best to change the solution as bacteria growth goes exponential.
and bacteria count affects hatch rate.
having said that, i do caca's method.
change water after 3 days.
add half a spoon every half day for a consistent amount over the time.
i'm trying to clear my eggs from previous purchase.


P.S. to properly deploy the spirulina powder you must blend the powder in some water. 
BS being filter feeders need it to be really fine.
my lazy method (am sure i'm also wasting spirulina powder) is to finger-mash witha few drops of water.

----------


## leeruisheng

I only add spirulina powder to soak my bloodworms and mysis shrimps. But to add to the hatchery is for what? For the bbs to eat? Thanks.

----------


## celticfish

yes, i'm hoping the bbs ingest some of the spirulina.
i usually put the drops in the centre section.
that way fry can get spirulina in their diet albeit in an indirect way.
better if you have another form of delivery.
for some fry that may be the only/easier method of delivery.
another point is fouling of the tank water with the powder.

----------


## stoker

Hi all been reading this post with amusement . Why use a small hatching method ?? If you do it this way you will have a large hatch. Keep the eggs COOL in the fridge, or the hatch rate will go down.

*Brine Shrimp (will it or won’t it) Hatch*

*Mike Clark BKA 198*

*There has always seemed to be a problem in getting a hatch of brine shrimp nauplii.*
*There are certain water parameters that will ensure that your hatch is successful,*

*1 - Specific Gravity (**Salinity)** 1.02, this is 1 ½ to 2 tablespoons of salt per litre** approx 2 pints of water (use sea or marine salt NOT table salt).*

*2 – Water Temperature 26 - 28 C (80 – 82 F)*

*3 - pH over 8 if your water has a starting pH of 7, add a 1/2-teaspoon of EPSON SALTS this will help to increase the pH.*

*4 – Light Should be used throughout the hatch, at the start of the hatching period will start the hatching* *mechanism** in the embryo.* 

*5 -* *Aeration** Is required to ensure that there is enough oxygen in the hatching solution; strong* *aeration will not damage the hatching brine shrimp* *cysts or* *nauplii.* 

*6 - Hatching quantity approximately ½ level teaspoon of eggs per litre of water.*

*Most of these parameters have been gleamed from various sources and it is advisable to keep to them.*

*Egg storage one of the recommendations is that eggs are kept cool and dry , by cool below 10C if not used within a month , if bought in bulk split the eggs up into small amounts in a airtight container (screw top jar) and store in the freezer.*

*Hatching Procedure*

*In order to have a satisfactory hatch it is essential that the hatching container does not have a flat bottom but is cone or vee shaped.* 
*One option is to reuse empty soft drink bottles, these may be converted as a hatcher by simply cutting off the base, drilling the top with a hole just big enough to allow a piece of air line to be pushed through it, if the air line is about 25mm through the base it can be silicone sealed back into the neck of the bottle. The rigid plastic that is inserted into air stones can be used here, if an old air stone is broken from the rigid plastic stem this can be sealed into the cap and air line fitted to the end of this. Whichever method is used the air source must be above the hatcher, this is to ensure that any failure of the air supply does not allow the brine to enter the pump. This is also a recommendation for any air supply into a tank; the pump should always be situated above the water level of the tank. If the pump fails in your living room show tank there is a possibility that the tank water may siphon onto your carpet*
*1.* *Cut the bottom one of the bottles. Cut close to the bottom.* 
*Take the bottle cap and drill a small hole in the centre (just big* *enough to fit the rigid airline).* *Insert the rigid airline through the bottle cap the plastic stem from a old air stone**Use the sealant around the rigid airline to prevent leaks.* *Cut the top off the second bottle. This will be used as the stand.* *Drill or cut a hole towards the bottom of the second bottle large enough for the airline to fit through.* *Screw the bottle cap into the first bottle. Attach the flexible airline to the rigid airline on the outside of the bottle. Feed it through the hole in the bottom bottle.* *Attach the airline to an air supply. Remember that the pump should be above the water level of the hatcher.*
* Hatching Procedure*

*You now have a hatcher and want to prove that it will hatch brine shrimps, use the water parameters that have been given. For each pint of water used add 1 tablespoon of sea salt, at this point measure the salinity use a hydrometer for this, the salinity should be about 1.02. Adjust the pH to be over 8, add EPSON SALTS as a buffer ½ teaspoon. When this is all correct turn on the air supply don’t worry if it looks too much better that than no air and it can be adjusted with the control valve that’s fitted to the airline. The temperature should be 78 –82 F add ½ teaspoon of eggs and you should have a hatch in 18 to 24 hours. This is the only time that I use light in the hatching procedure, to attract the shrimps to the bottom of the hatcher. Turn off the air and after 10 minuets the shrimps will be at the bottom of the hatcher, remove the airline from the supply and run the hatch and water through a fine filter (net/ground coffee filter), if this is run into a jar it can be poured back into the hatcher and this can be restarted.*

* RINCE the shrimps in clean water and feed.*

*Wash out the hatcher before the next use, bacteria build-up will occur otherwise.* 
*Do not reuse the hatching water remake a new batch each time.*




















.

----------


## Cacatuoides

We have chosed to use the hatchery as it does not require additional equipments like an air pump or a fixed light source....and yet still able to hatch a good amount of bbs for us everyday  :Grin:  

saves us a lot of trouble of going through the traditional bubbling process...

----------


## stephen chung

Cacatuoides,

I think you can order 2nd batch liao..

----------


## Wackytpt

Hi Stephen Chung,

I don't think there is enough numbers to hit the minimum 20 orders. 

I believe whoever wants to take charge of the 2nd MO. Can always ask Eman for advices (not necessary must get Eman to order)

Cheers

----------


## Cacatuoides

you'll need a minimum order of 20 hatchery dishes to maximise the space in one box so that the shipping cost can be more cost-effective...takes about 3-4 days for the package to be sent over...there's gst tax too

its about S$35plus for each hatchery plus all the costs....if i remember correctly

----------


## stephen chung

Cacatuoides,

I think 20 can lar..

----------


## Cacatuoides

The numbers seem to be very good....anyone would like to take charge of the 2nd MO? I can provide the details and guidance....sorry I'm unable to do the MO this time as I'm very tight with school work....cheers!  :Grin:

----------


## ankank

I wonder if such a hatching dish could be DIYed ...

----------


## stephen chung

Eman,

I try to use the hatchery but don't know where is the water mark is? Can you enlighten me? Thanks

----------


## stephen chung

So, anyone can tell me where the water level mark is? That is mention in the manual?

is been more than 20hr and no BBS hatch yet? Where did I go wrong?

----------


## Cacatuoides

the water level mark is where there is a line about 1cm down from the top of the dish....as long as the water is filled and not over flow the white circular-separator thingy.....

----------


## stephen chung

> the water level mark is where there is a line about 1cm down from the top of the dish....as long as the water is filled and not over flow the white circular-separator thingy.....


Thanks..Don't know why 24hrs liao still nothing hatch... :Embarassed:

----------


## real

hi all, I am looking to get 2 quantity of this Hatchery Dish. Anyone selling their used set, or any lobang for me to buy new ones in Singapore? I don't think is worth it for me to order direct from BSD. 

thanks.

----------


## Cacatuoides

I found out that when I left the salt mix solution overnight and add in the eggs the next day, bbs starts to hatch in 6-8hrs.....something to try  :Wink:

----------


## fisherw

Eman

I was told to use marine salt as opposed to aquarium salt. Was told the hatching rate would be much better. Seems aquarium salt is pure sodium chloride while marine salt includes other minerals. Have you used both and which is better?

----------


## Cacatuoides

I got better results using marine salt, red sea brand....still left a lot as I only use a tablespoon each time....

I think marine salt is better because of its high salinity? aquarium salt might not be "salty" enough

----------


## soulfinder78

this seems fun and easy. i don't mind taking charge of the MO. but can you advise me on how to go about doing it.

----------


## Cacatuoides

no problem, you can email [email protected] to get a quotation for a box of 20 hatchery dish.

----------


## soulfinder78

okie then... will do so. anyway i read in some website talking about high quality brine shrimp eggs are kept at 50 deg F and those on shelf by LFS have low hatch rate. how true is that?

those interested in getting a hatchery please PM me.

----------


## stephen chung

> okie then... will do so. anyway i read in some website talking about high quality brine shrimp eggs are kept at 50 deg F and those on shelf by LFS have low hatch rate. how true is that?
> 
> those interested in getting a hatchery please PM me.


Yes, the hatch rate drop drastically when is it not kept refrigerated.

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

It has been almost 2 years on since we gotten the brine shrip hatchery. 
Recently I had a new batch of fry and had to hatch some bbs again. However after 2 tries I'm still unable to get any bbs, even though the second time I bought new brine shrimps eggs. Could it be the salt?

Edit: Forgot to add, I used the recommended 3 teaspoons of salt which worked in the past. Also what water do you all use for this? Straight from the tap or from the tank? Thanks.

----------


## Cacatuoides

You use marine salt or aquarium salt? I have better hatch rate using marine salt, Red Sea brand.

Brand of eggs does influence the hatch rate greatly. I'm still using eggs from BSD, a big can bought years ago, which I've kept in the fridge. Water is straight from the tap, need higher PH to hatch.

----------


## fisherw

I hatched a batch just a couple of days back. It seems the hatch rate has dropped significantly. (I can never figure out how it is possible to determine a hatch rate of say 90%, i.e. how to relate the amount of bbs to the amount of eggs used.)

The eggs were also from BSD, part of the MO conducted by Eman, also kept in the fridge. I use 3 teaspoon of Red Sea salt with aged water. It may be long storage affects the eggs.

I saw from a recent post that Epsom salt or sodium bicarbonate (not sure of the second) should be added. Does that help? Is that to raise pH?

----------


## Cacatuoides

Eggs kept from that time and used now, will have reduced hatch rate. Its the same for mine too

----------


## zyblack

I am wondering if the chlorine in the water will kill the baby shrimps if we used direct from tap...so far all using from tapwater? I tried tank water but failed to hatch more than 10&#37;. Egg is about 1 year old bought from Aquanova.

----------


## Cacatuoides

I've no problem using tap water, hatches well and keeps the bbs alive for more than 3 - 4 days

----------

